# Tiles and Scamp 10/2/14



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice day on the water. Me and my dad had a good time bottom fishing. Wish we could have caught more scamp.


----------



## ebbtide (Oct 7, 2007)

Great catch what depth were you fishing, we were out the other day and got a couple of tiles and lots of vermillion snapper mixed sizes but no scamp.


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

*depth*

230 feet for the V snap and scamp, 650 to 715 feet for the tiles.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Memories for you guys, nice report.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

some nice size tile good eating bet it was fun


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

a good father and son fishing trip. nothing better than that. even if 
you hadn't caught any fish, still fun. wish i could do more with my son.

jack


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great trip!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Not trying to hijack but I plan on doing a little trolling this week if the forecast doesn't change and I have always wanted to try deep dropping would it even be worth me blind dropping while I am out there before we run back in? Will be using manuals but I believe I can handle that part


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> Not trying to hijack but I plan on doing a little trolling this week if the forecast doesn't change and I have always wanted to try deep dropping would it even be worth me blind dropping while I am out there before we run back in? Will be using manuals but I believe I can handle that part


Yes, it is worth it to blind drift. That is how you end up finding your own spots. Hit the MOB whenever you catch one. We've done that and it worked for us.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

What baits do you use when blind dropping and how do you rig.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

floorman1 said:


> What baits do you use when blind dropping and how do you rig.[/QUOTE
> 
> I am only speaking for me. It is basically a Mingo rig, 2 hooks, weight on the bottom - 3 lbs, 200 lb leader, 12/0 circle hooks and whole squid.


----------

